# Outlook 2003 opens then closes



## Redback (Dec 26, 2004)

I use Outlook 2003 and recently upgraded my drive and re-installed XP with Service Pack 1 but added Service pack 2 which I didn't have before. For the first few days everything was fine but now when I open Outlook - it loads and displays for about 2 seconds then shuts down. No error message, nothing. 

I use the program for my struggling business - any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevepayne (Nov 17, 2004)

often it is a problem with the .pst file (the file containing all your emails, folders, contacts etc.)

Do a windows search for *.pst and it'll come up with the file (not sure where the default location for it is). Copy the file to 2 different locations (preferably at least 1 onto different media, ie. CD-R, usb stick) and delete the original. Now try opening Outlook. It'll ask you to locate your .pst file. If you click cancel does Outlook stay open? 

If not, then my only suggestion would be to remove/re-install office.

hope this helps

ps- in Outlook 2003 to tell it to use .pst file in a different location click File>Data File Management... and then "add" the newly located file.


----------

